# Graphics card 10k-12k



## dotrad (Jul 2, 2013)

Guys, need some ideas about which graphics card to buy. Am based out of bangalore, so will probably be going to SP road for the parts ... any suggestions on where i can get it @ a good price ... Thanks in advance ppl  

1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans: Corsair GS600

2. What is your budget?
Ans: 10-12k

3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans: 1920x 1080

4. What are your current computer specifications?
Ans: i7 3770s, 4gbx2 DDR3 , NZXT source 210


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 2, 2013)

For you Zotac gtx 650ti BOOST edition 2gb ddr5  @rs 12,500  is best choice and will work with your system


----------



## Gollum (Jul 2, 2013)

what games do you recon would it be able to run at full HD res and all graphics details?


----------



## dotrad (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks Ashish,  flipkart's quoting it for ~15k ... can you tell me where i can  get it for the price you've mentioned ... the card looks awesome though


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 2, 2013)

Save the money, add up 2.5k more and get GTX660 is possible.


----------



## d3p (Jul 2, 2013)

dotrad said:


> Guys, need some ideas about which graphics card to buy. Am based out of bangalore, so will probably be going to SP road for the parts ... any suggestions on where i can get it @ a good price ... Thanks in advance ppl
> 
> 1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
> Ans: Corsair GS600
> ...



A GTX660 is a better option than GTX650ti 2GB or Boost.

Correction in prices : 

GTX650 1GB Zotac : 9300+tax
GTX650 1GB Asus : 9500+tax

GTX650 2GB Zotac : 10700+tax
GTX650 2GB Asus : 11000+tax

GTX650ti 1GB Zotac - 10,300+tax 
GTX650ti 1GB Asus - 10,500+tax

GTX650ti 2GB Zotac - 11900+tax
GTX650ti 2GB Asus - 12200+tax


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 2, 2013)

GIGABYTE GV-N65TBOC-2GD Ultra Durable 2 Series Graphic Cards

ASUS GRAPHICS CARD GTX 650 TI 2GB DDR5 BOOST OC


----------



## d3p (Jul 2, 2013)

d3p said:


> A GTX660 is a better option than GTX650ti 2GB or Boost.
> 
> Correction in prices :
> 
> ...



Visit Ankit Infotech & tell him



Spoiler



Debasis



has send you for the Card.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 2, 2013)

At your budget GTX 650 Ti Boost is the best card. Have alook at this one: GIGABYTE GV-N65TBOC-2GD Ultra Durable 2 Series Graphic Cards


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 2, 2013)

^^Already suggested


----------



## dotrad (Jul 4, 2013)

thank you gentlemen,  650ti boost looks like the card for me. 

Are the prices expected to drop by any chance. If so, i can hold back for another month or so, and make some other purchases i am looking at.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 4, 2013)

May be..


----------



## dotrad (Jul 13, 2013)

Guys, there's a deal on FK for Zotac 650ti boost for ~11.5k  ... should i buy this ... any downsides to the zotac model ... help !!!


----------



## topgear (Jul 14, 2013)

That's a very good deal you are getting .. go for it asap and do register your card within 14 days of purchase to get the benefit of additional warranty.


----------



## ashikns (Jul 14, 2013)

Did you make the purchase?


----------



## dotrad (Jul 15, 2013)

yes Gentlemen, i did  

ordered it saturday afternoon, should be getting it today hopefully. can't wait to test it out


----------



## dotrad (Jul 15, 2013)

and looks like the deals are still on ...


----------



## ashikns (Jul 15, 2013)

Do post review once you get it. I'll be buying from flipkart this week


----------



## dotrad (Jul 16, 2013)

Definitely will do ... thanks everyone for your suggestions


----------



## dotrad (Jul 21, 2013)

Finally got the card yesterday ... shipping screwup by FK 

Have just started testing the card ... first benchmark tests were on unigine 
View attachment 11423View attachment 11424

will keep updating ...


----------



## topgear (Jul 22, 2013)

Congrats and post a few snaps if you have  on a side note : test the card with the latest Unigine Heaven 4.0


----------



## dotrad (Jul 28, 2013)

snaps will be somewhat delayed <topgear>, only camera i have rt now is the 1.3 mp on my BB. 

Tried the unigine 4.0 -  30 fps when completely maxed out ... not sure if it's good . running NFS hot pursuit and most wanted maxed out and also Batman Arkham city ... kicking myself for waiting this long to purchase the graphics card  

I am facing one problem though,  the HDMI cable doesn't seem to work on either the nvidia card or the native intel gpu,  there are a few more folks who are facing the same driver related issue,  has anyone here faced a similar issue ? 

thanks guys !!!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 29, 2013)

Congratulations  make sure there are cabinet fans for supplying cool air and cabinet has a good cable management.


----------



## topgear (Jul 29, 2013)

dotrad said:


> snaps will be somewhat delayed <topgear>, only camera i have rt now is the 1.3 mp on my BB.
> 
> Tried the unigine 4.0 -  30 fps when completely maxed out ... not sure if it's good . running NFS hot pursuit and most wanted maxed out and also Batman Arkham city ... kicking myself for waiting this long to purchase the graphics card
> 
> ...



well, this may an issue with the HDMI cable [ mostly found one cheap ones ]  itself .. did you try with some other HDMI cable ?


----------

